# Dwelling Portably



## Slingshot Collective (Apr 5, 2016)

Has anyone here read the 'zine Dwelling Portably? I was sort of shocked when I searched this website and nothing came up under it! http://zinewiki.com/Dwelling_Portably

I've tried to read it a few times but wasn't so into it because I don't drive nor am I a boat punk or whatever, and what I've looked at seems to have a focus on stuff like that. I need to peruse all the anthologies to see how much backpacking info they've got, 'cause the two classes I took in backpacking have been pretty critical in my Travels! And if they take submissions, I could probably write something good about urban backpacking.

We've gotten at least a couple review copies and I keep trying to get one one of our van dwelling comrades to review it... if anyone who reads this lives in the Bay Area and wants our most recent review copy, please hit us up!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 5, 2016)

i'd be surprised if there wasn't a digital copy floating around somewhere... if someone finds a copy or is willing to scan it and upload it to our library that would be amazing.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 5, 2016)

I own the 90's collection. There is no pdf I know of but I'll scan it when I can.


----------



## Tude (Apr 5, 2016)

there's a 2000 - 2008 pdf version out there - just need to sign up, but there's a 2009 - 2015 version - had to ask owner's permission. so I sent them one 

<edit> owner listed a bad email address, so I'll try for the 2000-2008 version


----------



## kecleon (Apr 5, 2016)

I read from 1980-201X a few years ago. Was overall disappointed and I don't rate it that highly, it has some useful bits, nothing I remember. There is a complete file somewhere but I don't have it and wouldnt waste too much time searching for it


----------

